# Sho'Nuff (Julius Carry III) has Passed Away



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2008)

The actor who played the character Sho'Nuff in the movie, "The Last Dragon" has passed away due to complications of pancreatic cancer.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 24, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 24, 2008)

.


----------



## Big Don (Aug 24, 2008)

> Sho'nuff: Am I the meanest?
> Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff!
> Sho'nuff: Am I the prettiest?
> Sho'nuff 's Goons: Sho'nuff!
> ...


He did a ton of TV after The Last Dragon. He'll be missed.


----------



## morph4me (Aug 24, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm goin home and watching this Movie tonite.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 24, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Aug 25, 2008)

.


----------



## jkembry (Aug 25, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 25, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Darksoul (Aug 25, 2008)

-He also starred in the Adventures of Brisco County, Jr. back in the 90s with Bruce Campbell, fun little show that never really took off. Wow, so sad:-(


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Sho'Nuff...


----------

